# Bin Laden is Dead



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

\\/ stay tuned.

http://www.cnn.com/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Turns out it was a hoax to raise moral within the troops.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We don't need another post on this information.


----------

